# My Rocket R58 has Arrived



## t-c

Finished work today and picked up my Rocket R58 from my parents, and what an impressive beast it is! I bought it from Alchemy Coffee in London who threw in 2 huge bags of their bean, so I'll have fun dialling in my K8 fresh tomorrow after work.

When I get time I'll get a few pics up of them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent , enjoy the coffee, pics is a must ,we all like to see the shiny shiny new toys!


----------



## Daren

Lucky sod! You will have a Happy Christmas!


----------



## Fevmeister

I'm so jealous! Dream machine

enjoy it!


----------



## t-c

I grinning from ear to ear with the beast, I've had a play with the K8 which seems set to give a 3 second shot so need to play with its setting which I'm apprehensive about in case I bugger it up. ...

Thanks Darren, I managed to get this set up because of a bank PPI pay out, I just need a new flat with bigger kitchen to house the beasts )


----------



## Daren

I'm pleased you got your priorities right.... Big payout - buy dream machine... Sod bigger flat!

I like your style


----------



## glevum

stunning machine!


----------



## glevum

waiting to see some piccies


----------



## Soll

Rocket R58 ! Hmmmm!! I'm salivating as I type I want one !! Pics please and perhaps a video ?? To see it in action and to have a nose around your kitchen ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPI rules bought my L 1 .......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> Rocket R58 ! Hmmmm!! I'm salivating as I type I want one !! Pics please and perhaps a video ?? To see it in action and to have a nose around your kitchen ?


Are you Lloyd grossman? Which cfuk member would live in a house like this ..........


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> PPI rules bought my L 1 .......


There was me thinking you were the Earl of Lancaster sitting on a family fortune.... How could I be so wrong!


----------



## Fevmeister

What grinder are you going to be using with it tc?


----------



## t-c

Soll said:


> Rocket R58 ! Hmmmm!! I'm salivating as I type I want one !! Pics please and perhaps a video ?? To see it in action and to have a nose around your kitchen ?


I hope that's not you Lloyd Grossman Peeping Through the Keyhole into my untidy kitchen with have place covered with Rocket bits and grinder stuff all over the place









MrBoots, every little helps, its nice to get something out of the bank for a change and it not cost us this time









The other bag of beans I'll mostly see if anyone wants them, rather than let them go to waste sitting here while I get through the first bag, then Smokey Barns Purple Ribbon


----------



## Daren

Fevmeister said:


> What grinder are you going to be using with it tc?


K8 fresh.... Mentioned in his first post. V nice!!


----------



## t-c

I bought a new Compak K8 fresh Fev.


----------



## Mrboots2u

t-c said:


> I bought a new Compak K8 fresh Fev.


Nice.. Not many pics or clips of those in action on the forum. So get tidying up and filming


----------



## t-c

I will do over the weekend MrBoots, sadly work is manic for another week, but will do my best.

Right time for bed as I'm up at 0450, you guys have a goodnight.


----------



## Fevmeister

Amazing set up, even more jealous now I realise you have a compak too!


----------



## Soll

t-c said:


> I hope that's not you Lloyd Grossman Peeping Through the Keyhole into my untidy kitchen with have place covered with Rocket bits and grinder stuff all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrBoots, every little helps, its nice to get something out of the bank for a change and it not cost us this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other bag of beans I'll mostly see if anyone wants them, rather than let them go to waste sitting here while I get through the first bag, then Smokey Barns Purple Ribbon


No ! Not me haven't got the accent right, "Through the Keyhole". Now there's a show from the past. I can see it now. "A majestic chromed up coffee machine takes centre stage in the kitchen, is the owner trying to compensate for something ? I'm not quite sure, it's over to you at the studio".







:exit:







:exit:


----------



## glevum

I remember when my home town '' Eddie the Eagle Edwards '' was on the show and LLoyd Grossman had to stumble over his building tools in the hallway of his Steptoe & son type home.


----------



## Charliej

Soll said:


> No ! Not me haven't got the accent right, "Through the Keyhole". Now there's a show from the past. I can see it now. "A majestic chromed up coffee machine takes centre stage in the kitchen, is the owner trying to compensate for something ? I'm not quite sure, it's over to you at the studio".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :exit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :exit:


Maybe thats the ones with the big levers on public display.


----------

